# Need Antivirus app. for Android tablet ?



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Does one need Anti-virus app. for Android tablet ?

I see Mcafee has, but they are trial ware ?
Are there any freeware apps. for Anti-virus for Android tablet ?

If so, where can one download ?

THanks.


----------



## -=Rousseau=- (Jun 10, 2006)

I wouldn't say it's necessary. I've never used any on my phone or tablet. Just be careful what apps you download and you should be fine.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

AVG has a free one in the marketplace.

https://market.android.com/details?...ult#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsImNvbS5hbnRpdmlydXMiXQ..


----------

